# Railroading in South Jersey - a little something for everyone.



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a couple of videos I stumbled upon. A little something for everyone.

They include the only action videos of THE BLUE COMET I have ever seen. 

Also a cab forward in Atlantic City!

AAR RSMA Convention 1937 Atlantic City 




PRSL 1930's to 1960's 





Alan -_THE GAL LINE
_


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Those videos are real great Alan plenty of historic equipment there and PRSL action.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Alanl, thank you, very interesting. LiG


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,


Great finds! The convention footage is superb.

I particularly enjoyed the footage of the PRSL trains pounding through Haddonfield and horse race specials pulling up out of the hole at Vernon Tower interlocking. Both not to be repeated now with the PATCO Haddonfield station being down in the cut and the Cherry Hill Racetrack long since demolished. 

However at least we still have Budd cars on former PRSL line, albeit third rail electric. 

The footage of the PRR G5 and the Camden-Haddonfield shuttle train pulling up to the water column appears to be the leg of the wye just east of Haddonfield (about 1/2 a mile or so out of town) where the Philadelphia, Marlton and Medford (later WJ&S then PRR) Medford Branch connected to the PRSL. 

Also nice to see footage of the third rail DC electric MU's that operated on the Glassboro branch until 1949


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes Ryan these are great videos for Pennsy and East coast fans, thank you for posting them as I hadn't been able to find them myself. By the way I recently read that the last K4 in revenue service did a train out of your home town, way back then. Those PRSL trains really do make a fine show on what was for a long time at the turn of the century the race track in America when PRR and Reading raced to Atlantic city.


----------

